# Looking for PS4 Dump Help!?



## Yugi123 (Dec 17, 2021)

So as I sure I can't be the only one having issues dumping games with 9.0? After looking around on youtube it was suggested to use the game dumper on the homebrew store. The dumper in the homebrew store actually does seem to pretty much work but GP4 Generator always throws me an "[ParamSfo] Wrong param.sfo header!" with all the dumped game folders. Any idea what's wrong? It has done it for multiple games.  None of the other dumps are working right meaning theydont even dump all the contents, the one in homebrew app does but this param/sfo is frustrating

I should also note It also gives the message cannot open file F/: etc/sce_sys/param.sfo The process cannot access the file because it in use by another process"

I have no idea how to fix it, you cant make the fpkg without using gen4 so i dunno what to do any help will be appreacited!

I am very new to this btw


----------



## godreborn (Dec 17, 2021)

you can make an fpkg without a gp4, but you have to remove about 10 files (all in the sce_sys folder).  it will error with each file, something like it can't create it, since it's already present.  you may need an updated version of orbis too.  not on 9.00, so I'm not sure on that one.  I don't really know what it means by wrong header or why that error is happening.  you could try creating your own param.sfo to see if it works, I guess.


----------



## Daggot (Dec 17, 2021)

Yeah, I've had the same issue and I have no idea how to fix it. Any advice on making fpkgs would be appreciated.


----------



## Tesxr (Dec 17, 2021)

godreborn said:


> you can make an fpkg without a gp4, but you have to remove about 10 files (all in the sce_sys folder).  it will error with each file, something like it can't create it, since it's already present.  you may need an updated version of orbis too.  not on 9.00, so I'm not sure on that one.  I don't really know what it means by wrong header or why that error is happening.  you could try creating your own param.sfo to see if it works, I guess.


i am having the same problem with 9.00, how can i make fpkg without gp4?


----------



## godreborn (Dec 17, 2021)

try fake pkg generator 3.87 (it contains a new gp4 if it's something to do with 9.00).  I'm not sure which sdk it's from though:


----------



## godreborn (Dec 17, 2021)

Tesxr said:


> i am having the same problem with 9.00, how can i make fpkg without gp4?


dragging and dropping the files into image0 in orbis, but some files that are negated by gp4s must be removed or it will error.


----------



## Tesxr (Dec 17, 2021)

godreborn said:


> try fake pkg generator 3.87 (it contains a new gp4 if it's something to do with 9.00).  I'm not sure which sdk it's from though:
> 
> View attachment 290165


not working unfortunately


----------



## b-m-f (Dec 18, 2021)

I am also having issues.

Dumping via FTP seemed to work.
Created fpkgs but was not able to play the game.

Sekiro crashes when trying to access the main menu.


----------



## FmT (Dec 18, 2021)

Dumper is working but you need to use it without goldhen. Goldhen is breaking something with the dumper. I dumped my games on 9.0 doing that, and using the PS4-Fake-PKG-Tools-3.87



You still need to overwrite the trophy file from your user account on your dump.


----------



## Tesxr (Dec 18, 2021)

FmT said:


> Dumper is working but you need to use it without goldhen. Goldhen is breaking something with the dumper. I dumped my games on 9.0 doing that, and using the PS4-Fake-PKG-Tools-3.87
> 
> 
> 
> You still need to overwrite the trophy file from your user account on your dump.



I used the dumper .bin file and injected using al azif host, i can create package but error says cannot start application

Tried with 2 games, same error, can you explain how you did it?


----------



## Tesxr (Dec 18, 2021)

b-m-f said:


> I am also having issues.
> 
> Dumping via FTP seemed to work.
> Created fpkgs but was not able to play the game.
> ...


And could you please explain how to dump through ftp in case i can't get it to work with dumper


----------



## godreborn (Dec 18, 2021)

Tesxr said:


> And could you please explain how to dump through ftp in case i can't get it to work with dumper


there's a tweet by al azif that states not to use goldhen when using the dumper or it will screw up.


----------



## Tesxr (Dec 18, 2021)

godreborn said:


> there's a tweet by al azif that states not to use goldhen when using the dumper or it will screw up.


I used it without mira and goldhen

Just the dumper payload, the package errors out when running


----------



## Yugi123 (Dec 18, 2021)

godreborn said:


> there's a tweet by al azif that states not to use goldhen when using the dumper or it will screw up.


thank you for trying to help! I can other people are having this issue of getting the dumps to work, so hopefully we crack this down

so how would we dump the game without using goldhen, is there a way to actually do that and if so how?


----------



## godreborn (Dec 18, 2021)

yes, just deploy the app dumper or use it normally.  you don't need hen to run the app dumper.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 18, 2021)

Tesxr said:


> I used it without mira and goldhen
> 
> Just the dumper payload, the package errors out when running


is it a patch or is this during the dumping process?


----------



## Tesxr (Dec 18, 2021)

godreborn said:


> is it a patch or is this during the dumping process?


Just converting 2 disc games into fpkg 

Made fpkg for both, but when installed the games start and crash, ps4 says cannot start application


----------



## Yugi123 (Dec 18, 2021)

godreborn said:


> yes, just deploy the app dumper or use it normally.  you don't need hen to run the app dumper.


i'm very confused now lol I dont understand how I can do without goldenhen? So am I not supposed to run the jailbreak usb method then when I try to dump games for now?

So I would need Just restart ps4 ,  go to the site and try to use the app dump without running the goldenhen usb exploit first?


----------



## godreborn (Dec 18, 2021)

what steps did you take?


----------



## godreborn (Dec 18, 2021)

you need to run the exploit, but instead of deploying goldhen, deploy the app dumper.  can't guarantee it will work as I'm not on 9.00.


----------



## Tesxr (Dec 18, 2021)

Tesxr said:


> Just converting 2 disc games into fpkg
> 
> Made fpkg for both, but when installed the games start and crash, ps4 says cannot start application


Btw i am injecting payload theough netcat gui
Do i need to use an exploit host?


----------



## FmT (Dec 18, 2021)

You can use https://kameleonreloaded.github.io/900/ to start the exploit, then send app-dumper.bin through netcat on port 9020. You should take 9.0 payload, you can get them from AlAzif twitter.
Everything to make fpkg is here https://github.com/CyB1K/PS4-Fake-PKG-Tools-3.87 explanations and tools.
If you encounter 30008-1 error when you run your fpkg, you need to get uncrpyted trophy file with ftp and overwrite it on your dump (both game and patch if it is here)


----------



## Leeful (Dec 18, 2021)

FmT said:


> Dumper is working but you need to use it without goldhen. Goldhen is breaking something with the dumper. I dumped my games on 9.0 doing that, and using the PS4-Fake-PKG-Tools-3.87
> 
> 
> 
> You still need to overwrite the trophy file from your user account on your dump.




Its not a problem with goldhen. It is a problem with the goldhen binloader server only.

If the app dumper payload is loaded with the binloader server (port 9090) it will not work correctly.
If it is loaded with the regular binloader (port 9020) it works normally.


----------



## Yugi123 (Dec 19, 2021)

The param.sfo error seems to have been fixed but now Im now getting a CE-34878-0 error! This happens when I try to boot any game after making it into a pkg file. I see on other places other people are now having the ce error now too. 

any idea what it is or how to fix it?


----------



## godreborn (Dec 19, 2021)

Yugi123 said:


> The param.sfo error seems to have been fixed but now Im now getting a CE-34878-0 error! This happens when I try to boot any game after making it into a pkg file. I see on other places other people are now having the ce error now too.
> 
> any idea what it is or how to fix it?


that error is on psdevwiki, but I don't have reliable this is as it's taken from the sdk, so it doesn't really count on exploit errors of some sort:

Error has occurred with the application (shows up after a game crashes) // Step 1: Close the application, install the latest system and game updates and reboot the system. Step 2: If you upgraded the HDD, use the original one. Step 3: If the error occurs again, back up all saved data and initialize the PS4. Step 4: If the error occurs with every application or as soon as the application starts, contact PlayStation Support.


----------



## Leeful (Dec 19, 2021)

Yugi123 said:


> The param.sfo error seems to have been fixed but now Im now getting a CE-34878-0 error! This happens when I try to boot any game after making it into a pkg file. I see on other places other people are now having the ce error now too.
> 
> any idea what it is or how to fix it?


What host  did you use to load the dumper payload?
Or did you send the payload yourself? if you did send it yourself, was it to port 9020 or 9090?


----------



## godreborn (Dec 19, 2021)

if you're dumping from a disc, make sure you have the internal hdd as the install location.  there's a bug with external, unless it's been fixed, to where it won't dump all files.  the param.sfo is one of them that can happen, so that may be why you were getting an error with it.  run an integrity/format check, then run the integrity check (separately), you'll get errors with the format check, so list only errors and post it.  this is with orbis-pub-chk.


----------



## Yugi123 (Dec 19, 2021)

Leeful said:


> What host  did you use to load the dumper payload?
> Or did you send the payload yourself? if you did send it yourself, was it to port 9020 or 9090?


I used nighthost, which host should I use? I had port 9090 on

I have tried sending the payload myself using the payload guest app but I had to have  port 9090 to use payload guest

I tried yesterday to do it without bin loader server on port 9090 but I got the param.sfo error, should i try again?


----------



## Leeful (Dec 19, 2021)

If the dumper payload is loaded via the goldhen binloader server or the payload guest app it will not dump correctly.
It will either not dump all the files or it will appear to dump all the files but the eboot.bin will be corrupt causing the game not to start.

You need to load it via binloader on port 9020.


----------



## Yugi123 (Dec 19, 2021)

godreborn said:


> if you're dumping from a disc, make sure you have the internal hdd as the install location.  there's a bug with external, unless it's been fixed, to where it won't dump all files.  the param.sfo is one of them that can happen, so that may be why you were getting an error with it.  run an integrity/format check, then run the integrity check (separately), you'll get errors with the format check, so list only errors and post it.  this is with orbis-pub-chk.


I tried dumping from one disc earlier and now I cant even use the disc anymore as it says the data is corrupted , I even deleted the save file and it still says the data is corrupted when I try to install the oroginal disc. 

All the rest The rest have been digital downloaded games, can you explain what you means by the internal hdd as install location. I currently dont have any games on an external drive yet as i was going to intall them on the normal ps4 hdd and then trnafer them and run them off of that.

I have even tried to dump some fpkg games just to test it,  and when I repact them, install them  and try to play I get that error.  

Ok so i need to run an integrity check after I dump the games?


----------



## Yugi123 (Dec 19, 2021)

Leeful said:


> If the dumper payload is loaded via the goldhen binloader server or the payload guest app it will not dump correctly.
> It will either not dump all the files or it will appear to dump all the files but the eboot.bin will be corrupt causing the game not to start.
> 
> You need to load it via binloader on port 9020.


ahh ok, forgive I am kind of a noob at this lol how exactly do I go about doing that? I dont see any 9020 option anywhere


----------



## godreborn (Dec 19, 2021)

Yugi123 said:


> I tried dumping from one disc earlier and now I cant even use the disc anymore as it says the data is corrupted , I even deleted the save file and it still says the data is corrupted when I try to install the oroginal disc.
> 
> All the rest The rest have been digital downloaded games, can you explain what you means by the internal hdd as install location. I currently dont have any games on an external drive yet as i was going to intall them on the normal ps4 hdd and then trnafer them and run them off of that.
> 
> ...


since you don't have an external hdd, that won't be the issue.  you don't have to run an integrity check, but I might if the game doesn't work.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 19, 2021)

btw, the passcode is 32 0's for fpkgs, so just hold down the 0 button and it will stop when it's at the end.


----------



## Yugi123 (Dec 19, 2021)

godreborn said:


> btw, the passcode is 32 0's for fpkgs, so just hold down the 0 button and it will stop when it's at the end.


wait, ummm passcode for what I am so confused right haha,


----------



## godreborn (Dec 19, 2021)

it will ask for the passcode to the pkg when you run a verification scan.


----------



## Yugi123 (Dec 19, 2021)

godreborn said:


> it will ask for the passcode to the pkg when you run a verification scan.


ahh okkk! gotcha! You mean for the orbis pub check thing! Thank you! I will run that once I get information about what leeful was saying about port 9020, I have no idea what that is tho?? Is it some type of prgram too as it could be the issue so I got to get that figured out and then do the integrity check after I dump via that method.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 19, 2021)

yeah, just run bin loader.  it will say to use port 9020, then use something like netcat gui to send over the payload from your pc.


----------



## preston176 (Jan 4, 2022)

im on 9.00 ps4 pro. I tried dumping using HB store. Finished successfully but having problem getting error param.sfo


----------



## preston176 (Jan 4, 2022)

For me on 9.00 im getting this error after dumping game uising HB store. I cannot be able to generate GP4


----------



## slxx (Jan 4, 2022)

Yugi123 said:


> So as I sure I can't be the only one having issues dumping games with 9.0? After looking around on youtube it was suggested to use the game dumper on the homebrew store. The dumper in the homebrew store actually does seem to pretty much work but GP4 Generator always throws me an "[ParamSfo] Wrong param.sfo header!" with all the dumped game folders. Any idea what's wrong? It has done it for multiple games.  None of the other dumps are working right meaning theydont even dump all the contents, the one in homebrew app does but this param/sfo is frustrating
> 
> I should also note It also gives the message cannot open file F/: etc/sce_sys/param.sfo The process cannot access the file because it in use by another process"
> 
> ...


Hey Yugi,
Dumping games va the Homebrew Store always got the same error for me. But now you can use game dumpers by other exploit hosts.

I prefer enabling GoldHEN 2.0 b2 with this website and dumping games with this website on my PS4. You just need a USB drive with enough space, a "dumper.cfg" file (just copy this code inside of a new text file and save it as "dumper.cfg) and paste it on the root of your USB drive), the game and enough time. 

First: Enable homebrew on your PS4
2nd: put in your USB stick to dump the game (which is different to the USB stick you need to enable homebrew)
3rd: start the game and keep in the start menu
4th: go on this website (maybe you need to go onto the payload page then)
5th: start the "app dumper" payload (not vtx dumper, I got some errors with it)
6th: go back into your game and keep in the start menu

In addition you can enable an FTP connection to your PS4 in the GoldHEN settings and connect to the PS4 via an FTP client. Then you can navigate to /mnt/usb0 or /mnt/usb1. You will see a CUSAXXXXX.dumping file (XXXXX stands for the game id of your game) while the game is dumping. After the ps4 finished dumping, you will find a CUSAXXXXX.complete file (you maybe need to refresh to see that file). Then you can plug your USB stick into your PC, generate a gp4 and create your fPKG file. Then you won't get into any errors.
And IF some errors occur, you just can dump the game again. Sometimes something is not correct but since I use the app dumper payload from that website, I never ran into any errors.


----------



## ChaosKid01 (Jan 10, 2022)

I tried this method of dumping games on 9.00 and it still errors after creating a fpkg it gives a CE- error after installing and the trophy is still encrypted. most the game files are decrypted which is the most i have found by many different methods


----------



## AtaLoss (Jan 10, 2022)

The method that works for me is to use FTP.  I can't post links, but there is an updated FTP resourse on github that you execute manually after GoldenHen.  Then you open a shell for Linux on Win 10.  Google

"Dump PS4 Games to PC Through FTP Tutorial (ftpdump By Hippie68)"

Has worked flawlessly for me up until Dark Souls Remastered, which throws an error about playgo-chunks.xml.


----------



## godreborn (Jan 10, 2022)

playgo-chunks.xml is a file made by orbis, so it's not needed if you copy and paste games instead of using a gp4.  you can modify the chunks in the image, but I don't really know how that works with multiple chunks.


----------



## AtaLoss (Jan 10, 2022)

godreborn said:


> playgo-chunks.xml is a file made by orbis, so it's not needed if you copy and paste games instead of using a gp4.  you can modify the chunks in the image, but I don't really know how that works with multiple chunks.



Hmmm.  I am truly at the very beginnings of understanding all of this, but it was my impression this file resides within the games themselves, inidicating what has to be minimally loaded so that a player can begin playing before the install is complete.  I have not yet run Orbis and these files exist in both FTP and USB rips.

It was only when GP4 Generator v1.8 threw an error that I became aware that the playgo-chunks.xml files ripped via both USB and FTP were corrupt.  You can't open them in notepad++, and windows will show a file size but can't read it to create a hash (hashcheck).

Your comment about copying and pasting games is super interesting.  Though I want to be able to play my games without switching discs, which makes me believe they need conversion to fPKG.


----------



## godreborn (Jan 10, 2022)

it's part of games, yes.  interesting if it's a part of allowing you to run the game before completely downloaded/installed officially.  you can right click on files to make them part of chunks in image0, but I don't know about multiple chunks.  I've made the smallest patches possible for backports, a delta patch, and all of them only needed chunk#0.  see what happens if you don't use a gp4.  the 10 or so files that you shouldn't include are all in the sce_sys folder.  you won't need a few .dat files, .dds, playgo files, or the about/right.sprx iirc.  orbis will create all for you.  it will generate an error saying "can't create x file" if it's present.


----------



## ChaosKid01 (Jan 10, 2022)

I have used ftpdump on pc with ftp on ps4 and it does work quite well except the amount of time it takes to create the dump which takes forever with the size of most games.


----------



## AtaLoss (Jan 11, 2022)

ChaosKid01 said:


> I have used ftpdump on pc with ftp on ps4 and it does work quite well except the amount of time it takes to create the dump which takes forever with the size of most games.



On a gigabit network I actually find it far faster than transfer to USB storage, then to PC, then back to USB storage to PS4.  I also install via Remote Installer.



godreborn said:


> playgo-chunks.xml is a file made by orbis, so it's not needed if you copy and paste games instead of using a gp4.  you can modify the chunks in the image, but I don't really know how that works with multiple chunks.



I haven't a clue how to make a fPKG without a GP4.  Googling for such a guide I don't seem to locate one.  Would you have a link handy?  The concepts you describe are beyond my current knowledge, though I very much appreciate you sharing them!


----------



## ChaosKid01 (Jan 11, 2022)

AtaLoss said:


> On a gigabit network I actually find it far faster than transfer to USB storage, then to PC, then back to USB storage to PS4.  I also install via Remote Installer.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't a clue how to make a fPKG without a GP4.  Googling for such a guide I don't seem to locate one.  Would you have a link handy?  The concepts you describe are beyond my current knowledge, though I very much appreciate you sharing them!


Use fake package generator 3.87 it has a read me file that explains how to make fpkgs from a dumped game


----------



## ChaosKid01 (Jan 11, 2022)

One person said to build fpkg without gp4 requires deleting a bunch of files but he never said how it was done so I’m not sure. You probably could try just using ftp and FileZilla and download the xml files and see if you can view them as it will be decrypted


----------



## ChaosKid01 (Jan 11, 2022)

Another option you might be able too use is to use lappy xplorer and go too directory of game nest file and copy it too a external hdd and use open orbis tool chain to extract it and see if you get any better results as I noticed ftpdump is dumping that file rather then game dir


----------



## godreborn (Jan 11, 2022)

OpenOrbis uses liborbispkg with packages.   you don't need the toolchain to get liborbispkg.  it requires .net framework or .netcore depending on which one you get.  I think .netcore requires .netcore 3.1 iirc, don't remember what the normal version needs.  you can build the pkg with package editor if it's a folder.  it's just lump the files into image0, create the content id, which you can find in the param.sfo, and passcode of all 0's.


----------



## WiiU_Funkionz (Jan 12, 2022)

Leeful said:


> Its not a problem with goldhen. It is a problem with the goldhen binloader server only.
> 
> If the app dumper payload is loaded with the binloader server (port 9090) it will not work correctly.
> If it is loaded with the regular binloader (port 9020) it works normally.


I can report back that this did indeed work for me. I was having an issue with a dump of Uncharted Nathan Drake Collection utilizing Goldhen's binloader (uses port 9090) to faciliate the dump. I was getting the CE-34878-00 error after re-packaging into a FPKG and trying to install. I used the binloader from Karo's site last night that uses port 9020 and got a successful dump of the game. Hopefully this might help some people who are continually running into issues dumping using the default bin loader with Goldhen. Thank you for suggesting this!


----------



## ChaosKid01 (Jan 12, 2022)

WiiU_Funkionz said:


> I can report back that this did indeed work for me. I was having an issue with a dump of Uncharted Nathan Drake Collection utilizing Goldhen's binloader (uses port 9090) to faciliate the dump. I was getting the CE-34878-00 error after re-packaging into a FPKG and trying to install. I used the binloader from Karo's site last night that uses port 9020 and got a successful dump of the game. Hopefully this might help some people who are continually running into issues dumping using the default bin loader with Goldhen. Thank you for suggesting this!


what app dumper did you use so far karos dumper there is encrypted trophy file its just extracting the pkg thats on your hdd

i have found most dumps are encrypted still which is y you get the CE error you have too look at the eboot.bin and the rest of the self files


----------



## WiiU_Funkionz (Jan 12, 2022)

ChaosKid01 said:


> what app dumper did you use so far karos dumper there is encrypted trophy file its just extracting the pkg thats on your hdd


I also used the same app dumper from karo's site. This particular game didn't have any encrypted trophies so it wasn't an issue for me on this particular game. I typically will just FTP in and get the unencrypted version off the HDD if I come across one that needs to be fixed prior to re-packaging.


----------



## ChaosKid01 (Jan 12, 2022)

I just tried Final Fantasy Remake so when its finnished i will know but so far i found by replacing trophy isnt enough.

are you dumping under hen or are you just using dumper without hen?


----------



## godreborn (Jan 12, 2022)

ChaosKid01 said:


> I just tried Final Fantasy Remake so when its finnished i will know but so far i found by replacing trophy isnt enough.
> 
> are you dumping under hen or are you just using dumper without hen?


I think he's using goldhen and binloader, but not the binloader that comes with goldhen 2.0+.


----------



## WiiU_Funkionz (Jan 12, 2022)

ChaosKid01 said:


> I just tried Final Fantasy Remake so when its finnished i will know but so far i found by replacing trophy isnt enough.


I just finished getting that one done the other day. Double check the trophies in a Hex editor for both the patch and the game. I think I remember having to swap it out.

Main thing you gotta think about with that game is do the re-packaging on a drive where you have a ton of space, since the unpackaged game I think takes up like 140 gb's or something crazy. I had to move my dump over to my pc where I have a large internal drive to accomplish the task. After that I was able to repackage the FPKG successfully and it works.

@godreborn @ChaosKid01 Correct. I was using goldhen but not goldhens bin loader when I dumped Uncharted Nathan Drake collection successfully last night. Karo's that uses port 9020. Although I think when I did FF7 I was technically using goldhens binloader and it worked okay...


----------



## godreborn (Jan 12, 2022)

port 9020 is the same for all bin loader versions except for the one with goldhen.  not sure why they changed it to 9090 with that one.


----------



## ChaosKid01 (Jan 12, 2022)

are you using gold hen 2.0 not the version2


----------



## godreborn (Jan 12, 2022)

that is a good point, I think beta 2 fixes some bugs with the binloader.  I think that's all it does, but it doesn't fix everything like account activator for example.


----------



## WiiU_Funkionz (Jan 12, 2022)

ChaosKid01 said:


> are you using gold hen 2.0 not the version2


I was using the version on Al Azif's site. I think that's the 2.0 version, but i'm not 100%. I don't think it's labeled on there...


----------



## ChaosKid01 (Jan 12, 2022)

the one on Al Azif's site is version 2.0b i beleave


----------



## godreborn (Jan 12, 2022)

WiiU_Funkionz said:


> I was using the version on Al Azif's site. I think that's the 2.0 version, but i'm not 100%. I don't think it's labeled on there...


I could ask her if it's 2.0.  I'm in the discord with her and several other devs.  it's the alazif site for 9.0?  not sure if she has many of them or not.


----------



## godreborn (Jan 12, 2022)

crap, she's not signed in.  I asked though.


----------



## godreborn (Jan 12, 2022)

she's always signed in, so it's weird that she's not right now.  I assumed she was signed in, so I asked.


----------



## ChaosKid01 (Jan 12, 2022)

im not sure if its the payload or the fact its just dumping pkg rather then decrypting the files from pfs image like ftpdump does. i looked at ftpdump with notepad++


----------



## godreborn (Jan 12, 2022)

I think Lightning mods mentioned to me that files are decrypted automatically through ftp with the ps4, but I'm not sure if that's any ftp.  that's when I asked him about how encrypted files look.  it looks like this while decrypted will say .ELF at the beginning in hex:


----------



## WiiU_Funkionz (Jan 12, 2022)

ChaosKid01 said:


> im not sure if its the payload or the fact its just dumping pkg rather then decrypting the files from pfs image like ftpdump does. i looked at ftpdump with notepad++


From what Leeful was saying earlier in this thread, it apparently is the binloader port that is the problem, not necessarily the goldhen payload version you're running, but I don't personally know enough about what's going on in these payloads to say conclusively. I'm just parroting what I had read in their comments. I just know that using the 9020 bin loader seemed to help me get a successful dump of my game that was previously giving me issues when using the built in bin loader payload for gold hen.


----------



## ChaosKid01 (Jan 12, 2022)

i know what decrypted files look like as i have seen them thro ftpdump. i also lost games cause of these stupid dumps but i used ftp and managed to get decrypted files from a usb drive and it actually worked just the game didnt work for some reason but could be these sites and the binloader and ftp


----------



## godreborn (Jan 12, 2022)

the above is what it looks like encrypted actually.


----------



## ChaosKid01 (Jan 12, 2022)

i know thats what i had from bad dumps but downloading from hard drive too pc over ftp decrypts them


----------



## godreborn (Jan 12, 2022)

I know, that's what I was talking about.


----------



## WiiU_Funkionz (Jan 12, 2022)

A guy over on reddit has been suggesting for me to try out this app that got released a few weeks ago. I haven't tried it yet since it looks to be FTP only, but seems promising. I just don't feel like stringing up a router in my living room to accomplish a dump. It's already a clunky enough process...


----------



## godreborn (Jan 12, 2022)

WiiU_Funkionz said:


> A guy over on reddit has been suggesting for me to try out this app that got released a few weeks ago. I haven't tried it yet since it looks to be FTP only, but seems promising. I just don't feel like stringing up a router in my living room to accomplish a dump. It's already a clunky enough process...



the developer of that app is here.  I haven't used it, but I think it's the app by @codemasterv .  he releases new versions in @KiiWii 's aio thread.


----------



## codemasterv (Jan 12, 2022)

godreborn said:


> the developer of that app is here.  I haven't used it, but I think it's the app by @codemasterv .  he releases new versions in @KiiWii 's aio thread.


Yup. im updating and adding features as time permits. 

When i think the changes are major enough i announce updates in that thread. 

all the minor changes are always listed on the GitHub.


----------



## WiiU_Funkionz (Jan 12, 2022)

codemasterv said:


> Yup. im updating and adding features as time permits.
> 
> When i think the changes are major enough i announce updates in that thread.
> 
> all the minor changes are always listed on the GitHub.


Thank you for chiming in and your contribution. Am I right in understanding that this app either flags the dump for having encrypted trophies or does it actually pull the un-encrypted ones? I'm curious to know...


----------



## godreborn (Jan 12, 2022)

okay, I got a response from AlAzif.  it's using the latest build of goldhen, so I guess that's goldhen 2.0b2.


----------



## ChaosKid01 (Jan 12, 2022)

The trophy i had to copy from the directory of my savedata and look for the number in the dump so i could replace it. this dump seem too be better tho but watch out for the trophy and make sure its not encrypted and just from the pkg like i said before


----------



## ChaosKid01 (Jan 12, 2022)

im trying a dump using the older version of goldhen too see if it makes a difference


----------



## godreborn (Jan 12, 2022)

it made me a bit confused by the way she worded it, but I understand.


----------



## ChaosKid01 (Jan 12, 2022)

ftpdump works really well i found and never had a problem with it


----------



## codemasterv (Jan 12, 2022)

WiiU_Funkionz said:


> Thank you for chiming in and your contribution. Am I right in understanding that this app either flags the dump for having encrypted trophies or does it actually pull the un-encrypted ones? I'm curious to know...


it uses the FTP dump scripts and the latest will pull the unencrypted ones unless it is unable to decrypt and with some games that's the case the only work around that I am aware of is to pull the encrypted ones but that's only for certain titles like GTA definitive and games like biomutant. this usually only applies to the keystone though.

I always try to update the tool with the latest scripts and as it stands right now on my GitHub it has the latest scripts. the latest release also allows you to dump just the keystone, just the base game, just the update, just the DLC or all of it at once. 

there is an issue with the dump to USB bin and actually dumping the entire game if it is newer. the only current work around that I am aware of is by using the FTP dump scripts. 

this may be an issue with the bin itself or with the way the new games are. 

personally I have not been able to dump a newer game and have it working with the bin file. this includes using the internal bin tool and using netcat. 

I have however had nearly a 100% success rate with dumping and building using the FTP Scripts


----------



## ChaosKid01 (Jan 12, 2022)

i checked out codemasters program and it seems too use the same ftpdump file as hippie68 program


----------



## codemasterv (Jan 12, 2022)

ChaosKid01 said:


> i checked out codemasters program and it seems too use the same ftpdump file as hippie68 program


yep it is his scripts and the only thing that is different is I use Ubuntu 20.04 and not WSL commands. WSL will use whatever you have set as the default subsystem and this could be the strip down bash version whereas Ubuntu it is a little more fleshed out. 

other than that it is a copy of his scripts minus the batch files. I made changes only to his batch files. for example I have it restart the subsystem before attempting to launch the script and I also have the batch file use dos2unix to ensure that it is in Unix format before trying to execute the script because if it has Windows symbols within the file it could error at the start or halfway through.


----------



## ChaosKid01 (Jan 12, 2022)

I found by using ftp on your system only speeds up the download where if you have goldhen running downloads become slower. i also noticed that the script downloads the PFS_Image.dat file for download then decrypts it


----------



## ChaosKid01 (Jan 12, 2022)

i cant use ubuntu on my system anyway its kind of a pain in the rear end on a trident 3 system i already looked into it


----------



## codemasterv (Jan 12, 2022)

ChaosKid01 said:


> i cant use ubuntu on my system anyway its kind of a pain in the rear end on a trident 3 system i already looked into it


if you can run wsl you can run Ubuntu 20 WSL. just go into the window store and download it. 

if your system is not running Windows but running Linux you just use the dump script then and not the batch file.


----------



## godreborn (Jan 12, 2022)

maybe upgrade to wsl v2 through power shell.  it's supposed to make things faster.  I have wsl ubuntu on my system paired through docker to use orbisdev sdk, then debian to use both orbisdev normally (not through docker) and openorbis sdk.  I still need to write a tutorial on using them.


----------



## codemasterv (Jan 12, 2022)

godreborn said:


> maybe upgrade to wsl v2 through power shell.  it's supposed to make things faster.  I have wsl ubuntu on my system paired through docker to use orbisdev sdk, then debian to use both orbisdev normally (not through docker) and openorbis sdk.  I still need to write a tutorial on using them.


if you install through the Windows store it does the kernel update to wsl2 automatically. 

otherwise you can download the kernel update which is just an exe file and you install that way and reboot. 

or you can set the version to 2 but by doing it through powershell it will just redirect you to download the kernel update EXE.


----------



## godreborn (Jan 12, 2022)

codemasterv said:


> if you install through the Windows store it does the kernel update to wsl2 automatically.
> 
> otherwise you can download the kernel update which is just an exe file and you install that way and reboot.
> 
> or you can set the version to 2 but by doing it through powershell it will just redirect you to download the kernel update EXE.


when I downloaded ubuntu, it did not upgrade to wsl2.  I did it through powershell.  you have to set the default version to 2, I think, for it to upgrade.


----------



## godreborn (Jan 12, 2022)

here's a good video for getting wsl2 and docker (I'll probably just post these to save time, if I ever do write the tutorials):


----------



## ChaosKid01 (Jan 12, 2022)

i have wsl installed just not version 2 as compiling kernel of orbisdev it builds so far and freezes so im on version 1.


----------



## ChaosKid01 (Jan 12, 2022)

you need to install a file then convert to version 2 but i found it breaks some things when you do it


----------



## godreborn (Jan 12, 2022)

it takes a long time to compile orbisdev, at least it did for me, which is why docker may be better.  it took about an hour to compile it on debian.


----------



## ChaosKid01 (Jan 12, 2022)

i can compile it under wsl version 1 with no issues i did issue the report and it was there for awhile but it got removed so not sure if they fixed it but last time i checked was a few months ago and the issue was still there


----------



## godreborn (Jan 12, 2022)

not sure when I compiled it, either November or December, and I encountered no errors on wsl2.  I was just compiling it to compile the homebrew store, even have the linux drives mapped out for easy access.  though, I'm still an amateur at linux.


----------



## ChaosKid01 (Jan 12, 2022)

im still new to linux well wsl but i know how to compile stuff and build tools but when it comes too source code i seem too be able too do it realy easily.


----------



## codemasterv (Jan 12, 2022)

godreborn said:


> not sure when I compiled it, either November or December, and I encountered no errors on wsl2.  I was just compiling it to compile the homebrew store, even have the linux drives mapped out for easy access.  though, I'm still an amateur at linux.
> 
> View attachment 293453


on windows 11 it maps the drive for your wsl automatically. Shows up under network drives. it's integration is also better because it natively supports Linux GUI applications and also Android applications.


----------



## codemasterv (Jan 12, 2022)

ChaosKid01 said:


> i have wsl installed just not version 2 as compiling kernel of orbisdev it builds so far and freezes so im on version 1.


you can switch between version 1 and 2 with a set version command if you have version 2 installed.


----------



## godreborn (Jan 12, 2022)

codemasterv said:


> on windows 11 it maps the drive for your wsl automatically. Shows up under network drives. it's integration is also better because it natively supports Linux GUI applications and also Android applications.


I have no intention of installing windows 11.  don't want the frustration of either things not working or having to reinstall/reconfigure stuff to work with it.  my next computer will likely be windows 11, but I've only had this computer since last year as it was a replacement when something was wrong with the bluetooth of my original laptop.


----------



## codemasterv (Jan 12, 2022)

godreborn said:


> I have no intention of installing windows 11.  don't want the frustration of either things not working or having to reinstall/reconfigure stuff to work with it.  my next computer will likely be windows 11, but I've only had this computer since last year as it was a replacement when something was wrong with the bluetooth of my original laptop.


I have my laptop running Windows 11 and it has a fair bit of frustrations my desktop runs Windows 10.

for example Windows 11 using obs does wonky things and seems to have memory leak issues. the audio bar is delayed with its sound reactions. 

other than that it's useful for my degree program in application development. it lets me test my Android applications through the subsystem and side loading. 

it's definitely not for everyone but meets my needs for my courses. if I wasn't in school for that I would be running Windows 10.


----------



## godreborn (Jan 12, 2022)

feel like an old man, I graduated from college in 2010.  lol


----------



## ChaosKid01 (Jan 12, 2022)

you feel old i graded in 2001


----------



## ChaosKid01 (Jan 12, 2022)

so far with Karos site it seems to decrypt the games and when i installed the game it works so giving a shot with ftp and see if my bad dumps will work and see if i can savage them


----------



## codemasterv (Jan 12, 2022)

godreborn said:


> feel like an old man, I graduated from college in 2010.  lol


Im 35 and getting a new degree..... My last major was in linux systems. 

Just before graduation they dropped the linux program and awarded me 4 linux certs in place of the degree. 

Linux security

linux networking

linux administration

Linux professional.

I went to the VA and bitched about them robbing me and they agreed to let me go back to school but it had to be a new degree program. 

I got them to agree to let me get my BS in computer programming which got changed to BS in Application development with the opportunity to get my teaching credentials. 

My new school only transferred half my credits because bull shit and still have like a year and a half left. 

VA is big on programs that help the community, hence the teaching part about it and basically the only way i could get them agree to pay for school.

I have no issues with becoming a teacher I think it would be fun.


----------



## AtaLoss (Jan 12, 2022)

WiiU_Funkionz said:


> I just finished getting that one done the other day. Double check the trophies in a Hex editor for both the patch and the game. I think I remember having to swap it out.
> 
> Main thing you gotta think about with that game is do the re-packaging on a drive where you have a ton of space, since the unpackaged game I think takes up like 140 gb's or something crazy. I had to move my dump over to my pc where I have a large internal drive to accomplish the task. After that I was able to repackage the FPKG successfully and it works.
> 
> @godreborn @ChaosKid01 Correct. I was using goldhen but not goldhens bin loader when I dumped Uncharted Nathan Drake collection successfully last night. Karo's that uses port 9020. Although I think when I did FF7 I was technically using goldhens binloader and it worked okay...



I have a really small NVMe and it was always running out of room.  Another forum member suggested I create a batch file to execute orbis-pub-gen (well, anything really) to manually set a temporary working directory.  Works like a charm.  Just name your .bat the same as the executable (orbis-pub-gen.bat) you want to run


```
set tmp=g:\temp
set temp=%tmp%
start "" /D "%~dp0" /max /high "%~n0.exe"
```


----------



## godreborn (Jan 12, 2022)

a teacher is what I wanted to be as a child.  that's why my systems are essentially test systems, since I don't play pirated games at all.  I just test stuff for other people, including testing games that I have to download if they can't get them to work.  I wanted to be a fire fighter as an adult, but that was a long time ago when I became one.


----------



## godreborn (Jan 12, 2022)

I guess the operative thing is I wanted to help others throughout my life, but after what happened in the ps3 scene, I want out of the scenes altogether.  I may exploit my ps5+ and on, but I will no longer share information about any future console.


----------



## codemasterv (Jan 12, 2022)

godreborn said:


> a teacher is what I wanted to be as a child.  that's why my systems are essentially test systems, since I don't play pirated games at all.  I just test stuff for other people, including testing games that I have to download if they can't get them to work.  I wanted to be a fire fighter as an adult, but that was a long time ago when I became one.


I went and got my EMT right after separating from the army. I was working to become a firefighter but it was impossible to get into a department because you had to know somebody and I was only in the area because of school so that idea ended real quick and I switched to IT work and school. I started working as a Linux and windows administrator and moved into the network operation center shortly after in the data center. 

it drove me crazy because I was working underground 12-hour shifts sometimes 5 days a week and only making $30 an hour. I said fuck the money I want to do something that I'm happy with. 

I thought about what I had seen and experienced on deployment and realized I was happier helping others than just helping myself.

also the people I worked with in the data center were weird and off-putting. they also hated everyone and everything. not my idea of people I really wanted to be around.


----------



## ChaosKid01 (Jan 12, 2022)

i have remained on ofw with no exploites up until fw 9.00.

it also looks like karos ftp doesnt decrypt files


----------



## godreborn (Jan 12, 2022)

codemasterv said:


> I went and got my EMT right after separating from the army. I was working to become a firefighter but it was impossible to get into a department because you had to know somebody and I was only in the area because of school so that idea ended real quick and I switched to IT work and school. I started working as a Linux and windows administrator and moved into the network operation center shortly after in the data center.
> 
> it drove me crazy because I was working underground 12-hour shifts sometimes 5 days a week and only making $30 an hour. I said fuck the money I want to do something that I'm happy with.
> 
> ...


well, my problem is that aside from here, every other site I've been on hasn't respected what I do.  they just want free games.  it's as simple as that, which is why I've thought about not helping anyone with game related questions anymore.


----------



## codemasterv (Jan 12, 2022)

godreborn said:


> well, my problem is that aside from here, every other site I've been on hasn't respected what I do.  they just want free games.  it's as simple as that, which is why I've thought about not helping anyone with game related questions anymore.


Agree 1000% 

Im done with games myself as of a couple days ago and want to focus more on creating tools to build on experience. I want a deeper understanding of programming and I find it easier when it's related to a subject I am interested in.


----------



## godreborn (Jan 12, 2022)

that's actually the main reason I sold my exploitable switch last month.  I sold it for $275.  I never exploited it myself, and I even bought an rcm loader before Nintendo outlawed them.  I still have that, but I also sold the dock for $39.  after shipping, I got maybe $260 altogether.  I want nothing more to do with the scenes after the ps4 one.  been sitting on that console, the exploitable switch, since 2018, I believe.


----------



## godreborn (Jan 12, 2022)

btw, I have over 180 games for the switch, all digital, so I used the 1TB micro sd card from the hackable system to get more games as I ran out of space on the original 1TB.  I backed that up on my laptop.  been loving it.  just got to the spirit temple in oot, which is the last temple.  it said I had to go back to being a kid again as there's a little shaft to crawl through, which you can't as an adult.  not using any guides, so I've gotten stuck a few times, but not for long.


----------



## codemasterv (Jan 12, 2022)

godreborn said:


> that's actually the main reason I sold my exploitable switch last month.  I sold it for $275.  I never exploited it myself, and I even bought an rcm loader before Nintendo outlawed them.  I still have that, but I also sold the dock for $39.  after shipping, I got maybe $260 altogether.  I want nothing more to do with the scenes after the ps4 one.  been sitting on that console, the exploitable switch, since 2018, I believe.


Breath of the wild is the only reason I have a switch. It just sits in its case but i did mod it with an internal arduino nano back a few years ago. 

PS4 will be my last scene as well but may be somewhat active on the og xbox scene if i can get my devkit working. If not it will definitely end with ps4.


----------



## godreborn (Jan 12, 2022)

might as well go legit with the ps5 and series x.  with the series x, every game I've wanted has been a part of game pass like Killer Instinct, Sunset Overdrive, Halo Infinite, and with the ps5, you get 20 free games or so as part of psn+ including God of War, Ratchet and Clank, Bloodborne, etc.  one thing I've found interesting is the achievements/trophies.  I wish Nintendo had something like that.  I'm so behind at 0 achievements and 5 Trophies so far, but if you have an exploited system, those trophies at least will never be recorded, because it's very unlikely an exploit will ever be released for current firmware, so that you can sync them.


----------



## codemasterv (Jan 12, 2022)

godreborn said:


> might as well go legit with the ps5 and series x.  with the series x, every game I've wanted has been a part of game pass like Killer Instinct, Sunset Overdrive, Halo Infinite, and with the ps5, you get 20 free games or so as part of psn+ including God of War, Ratchet and Clank, Bloodborne, etc.  one thing I've found interesting is the achievements/trophies.  I wish Nintendo had something like that.  I'm so behind at 0 achievements and 5 Trophies so far, but if you have an exploited system, those trophies at least will never be recorded, because it's very unlikely an exploit will ever be released for current firmware, so that you can sync them.


I have and will stay that way. I got a couple platinums already. Ghosts directors cut and spiderman. 

Ghosts has to be one of my favorite game of all time. 

I got my ps5 by trading a blink 182 autographed dreamcast. The only reason I wanted a ps5 was the remastered MGS thats coming to it. 

r/gameswap has been good to me.


----------



## godreborn (Jan 12, 2022)

btw, I bought lost odyssey and blue dragon digitally on the series x, since I didn't want to swap discs.  cost me like $11 with gold as they have discounts, lots of them.

I must say I'm more impressed by the series x than the ps5: bc for four systems, though not full bc, themes, dev mode, dev lab to create custom controllers for the same price as a regular ps5 controller, etc.  plus, it boots up instantly unlike the ps5 which has a delay of a few seconds.


----------



## codemasterv (Jan 12, 2022)

godreborn said:


> btw, I bought lost odyssey and blue dragon digitally on the series x, since I didn't want to swap discs.  cost me like $11 with gold as they have discounts, lots of them.
> 
> I must say I'm more impressed by the series x than the ps5: bc for four systems, though not full bc, themes, dev mode, dev lab to create custom controllers for the same price as a regular ps5 controller, etc.  plus, it boots up instantly unlike the ps5 which has a delay of a few seconds.


I've been wanting to get one but scalpers and other reasons. I'm happy with my PS5 for now but may trade it for a series x later on. I have a ton of OG games that I would like to play on the series x. 

does Jurassic Park operation Genesis work on Series x? I'd like to let my son play that one.


----------



## godreborn (Jan 12, 2022)

haven't tried it, but I did install genesis, and it worked without issue.  may not have to buy another game if you can get almost everything popular with game pass, the only thing is that games come and go, but a lot of them seem to be on there for like a year, easily enough time to beat.


----------



## ChaosKid01 (Jan 12, 2022)

godreborn said:


> btw, I bought lost odyssey and blue dragon digitally on the series x, since I didn't want to swap discs.  cost me like $11 with gold as they have discounts, lots of them.
> 
> I must say I'm more impressed by the series x than the ps5: bc for four systems, though not full bc, themes, dev mode, dev lab to create custom controllers for the same price as a regular ps5 controller, etc.  plus, it boots up instantly unlike the ps5 which has a delay of a few seconds.


There is no more dev mode it’s been blacklisted and people are finding that out


----------



## godreborn (Jan 12, 2022)

I think it was a mistake as it's being undone.  I have devmode on my system, and I got it on Thursday.

didn't realize that was an xbone game, but here's bc:  https://www.xbox.com/en-US/games/backward-compatibility


----------



## codemasterv (Jan 12, 2022)

ChaosKid01 said:


> There is no more dev mode it’s been blacklisted and people are finding that out


Last i saw they readded it. I think MVG did a video about it.


----------



## godreborn (Jan 12, 2022)

codemasterv said:


> Last i saw they readded it. I think MVG did a video about it.


probably the best way to prevent hackers from looking at your system.  if you take something away that they've been using, you can definitely expect a backlash.  that's the last think MS wants.


----------



## ChaosKid01 (Jan 12, 2022)

godreborn said:


> probably the best way to prevent hackers from looking at your system.  if you take something away that they've been using, you can definitely expect a backlash.  that's the last think MS wants.


I know it costs money for it and people have been using it for quite some time now and for MS to get rid of it will just cause people too go other rootes as ps3roxy pointed out another method i just never followed it as i mainly only into playstation


----------



## godreborn (Jan 12, 2022)

I do agree that I'm a playstation person more.  I like their games, but microsoft seems to have the best ideas this gen.  if they can get some of playstation's exclusives like ratchet and clank or something, which would never happen, I'd jump shit.  I plan to beat oot soon, at the last temple, then I'm going to play either tales of arise on the ps5 or lost odyssey on the series x.  I haven't really played an rpg in quite some time.  most games I play require fast reflexes.  I do want to play skyward sword though, and with the joycons for that game, which I did pair to my oled switch.


----------



## ChaosKid01 (Jan 13, 2022)

PlayStation does make some really good games but they are so far up in there rear ends that they don’t notice what competitors make . It goes too show who is actually in the lead you can only pick one or the other and they both have there flaws


----------



## senolozen (Feb 6, 2022)

Yugi123 said:


> Yani 9.0 ile oyun dökümü sorunu yaşayan tek kişi ben olmayacağıma emin miyim? Youtube'da etrafa baktıktan sonra homebrew mağazasında oyun damperini kullanmanız önerildi. Homebrew mağazasındaki damper aslında hemen hemen işe yarıyor gibi görünüyor, ancak GP4 Generator bana her zaman tüm atılan oyun klasörleriyle bir "[ParamSfo] Yanlış param.sfo başlığı!" atıyor. Sorunun ne olduğuna dair bir fikrin var mı? Birden fazla oyun için yaptı. Diğer çöplüklerin hiçbiri doğru çalışmıyor, yani tüm içeriği bile atmıyorlar, homebrew uygulamasındaki var ama bu param / sfo sinir bozucu
> 
> Ayrıca, iletinin F/: etc/sce_sys/param.sfo dosyasını açamadığını da not etmeliyim İşlem, başka bir işlem tarafından kullanıldığı için dosyaya erişemiyor"
> 
> ...


homebrew mağazası sürüm 2.1 çıktı, hala bir sorun var. Şimdi savaş tanrısı oyununu terk edemez, başka bir oyunu terk edebilir, ancak bu sefer gp4 programıyla bir adres hatası alıyorum. Programın yapımcıları bu işte pek iyi değilmiş gibi görünüyor.


----------



## senolozen (Feb 6, 2022)

Yugi123 said:


> Yani 9.0 ile oyun dökümü sorunu yaşayan tek kişi ben olmayacağıma emin miyim? Youtube'da etrafa baktıktan sonra homebrew mağazasında oyun damperini kullanmanız önerildi. Homebrew mağazasındaki damper aslında hemen hemen işe yarıyor gibi görünüyor, ancak GP4 Generator bana her zaman tüm atılan oyun klasörleriyle bir "[ParamSfo] Yanlış param.sfo başlığı!" atıyor. Sorunun ne olduğuna dair bir fikrin var mı? Birden fazla oyun için yaptı. Diğer çöplüklerin hiçbiri doğru çalışmıyor, yani tüm içeriği bile atmıyorlar, homebrew uygulamasındaki var ama bu param / sfo sinir bozucu
> 
> Ayrıca, iletinin F/: etc/sce_sys/param.sfo dosyasını açamadığını da not etmeliyim İşlem, başka bir işlem tarafından kullanıldığı için dosyaya erişemiyor"
> 
> ...


homebrew mağazası sürüm 2.1 çıktı, hala bir sorun var. Şimdi savaş tanrısı oyununu terk edemez, başka bir oyunu terk edebilir, ancak bu sefer gp4 programıyla bir adres hatası alıyorum. Programın yapımcıları bu işte pek iyi değilmiş gibi görünüyor.


----------

